# LSX - Lion Selection Group



## System (13 March 2013)

Lion Selection Group Limited (LSX) is an ASX listed investment company. Lion invests directly in mining and exploration companies and invests in funds managed by Lion Manager Pty Ltd. Through these funds, Lion invests in companies with projects in Africa and Asia.

http://www.lionselection.com.au


----------

